# Change of surname in residence visa



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I need to renew passport of my wife and want to change the surname as the previous passport was made before marriage. But it is not clear whether the name on residence visa needs to be changed or not. In other words, do we need to get a new residence visa processed, simply transfer the residence visa on new passport, or not do anything till the renewal of visa which is due in Sep 2018? Visa is from Umm Al Quwain and we live in Dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

No need to do anything. Just travel with the two passports together. The new passport will have the details of the old cancelled passport (and the name change). If you want to feel more comfortable (or avoid overzealous airline companies or immigration officials), you can transfer the visa to the new passport which will cost a few hundred Dhs.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

So I got a new passport of my wife with new surname. Called immigration and they say you need to transfer the visa on new passport which can be done. But many people say they were able to travel in and out of country without any problems. The visa renewal is due in September 2018. I would need to travel to Umm Al Quwain twice to submit the passport and later collect it back. I am wondering whether:

* Airlines can deny boarding because of change of name,

* If I transfer the visa on new passport with changed surname, whether I have to apply new Emirates ID as well or we can live without it till Sept this year,

* If there could be problems in visa renewal in Sept when immigration finds change of surname in the passport (some say visa can not be renewed if names do not match, but nor sure).


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Airlines are only concerned what name you have on your passport, so they cant deny boarding.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> Airlines are only concerned what name you have on your passport, so they cant deny boarding.


They can if its different to your ticketed name.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> They can if its different to your ticketed name.


Agreed, but the ticketed name would always be as per the name in Passport only


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> Agreed, but the ticketed name would always be as per the name in Passport only


Unless the name in the passport changes, which was what the OP was asking as you cannot have a residence visa which doesn't match the passport name


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I believe the greatest trouble could be coming back to UAE and the airlines can deny if the name on the visa is different than the passport, and while coming back the immigration officer might object. But I am curious to know how it went with other people in forum, as I read many people simply travelled with the two passports together without issue.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

And this is why I never changed my name in any of my documents - too much drama.


----------

